

Show HN: Cellular Automaton Music Generator with HTML5 Audio and JS - zmitri
http://www.zmitri.com/static/automataJS.html

======
zmitri
I was inspired by the other post I saw yesterday and decided to make my own,
but without flash. The goal is so that when my iPad finally arrives I can play
it on there! You can fork on github if you'd like:
<http://github.com/dmitric/automataJS>

Please note, it can take a bit for the audio clips to load the first time.
I've tested on Firefox 4 and Chrome.

